# Generador onda triangular



## beckertronics (Ene 8, 2006)

Estoy realizando un proyecto de análisis matemático de comportamiento de capacitores y bobinas, uso un generador de laboratorio para obtener una onda triangular y aplicarlo  a los componentes. Sin embargo al conectarlo a capacitancias o inductancias muy grandes se cae el voltaje y se distorsiona la forma de onda, y el análisis ya no sirve... La pregunta es, ¿que puedo hacer en el generador para que no pase esto?


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Ene 8, 2006)

Tienes que adaptar impedancias 

pero es raro... porque analizando fasorialmente, la inductancia vendria siendo lo contrario a la capacitancia.. 

no sera al conectar una capacitancia muy grande y por el otro lado una inductancia muy pequeña?

de que forma es la onda que resulta cuando se distorsiona?


----------



## lcastaneda (May 18, 2006)

Hola, antes que todo verifica la frecuencia máxima  a la que puede operar tu generador.
Tambien verifica cuanta corriente es capaz de entregar.

El voltaje se cae directamente a la salida de tu generador?? O se cae a la salida de tu circuito??
Si se cae directamente a la salida de tu generador puede que le estés pidiendo mucha corriente, en ese caso puedes utilizar un transistor de potencia para meter las señales con más fuerza.

Si se cae a la salida de tu circuito, verifica que éste no esté actuando como filtro a ciertas frecuencias y verifica si tienes algún problema de armónicas.

Espero poder ayduarte.
Saludos de Chile


----------



## Ehecatl (May 18, 2006)

Lo mas probable es que estés utilizando la forma de onda incorrecta, ya que una señal triangular, de acuerdo con el análisis de Fourier, es la sumatoria de varias sinusoidales de diferentes frecuencias. Si consideramos que a cada frecuencia diferente, la reactancia de tus componentes es diferente, podemos explicar lo de la distorsión de tu señal y probablemente la caída de amplitud de la misma.
Creo que lo mejor sería que lo hicieras con señales sinusoidales.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2006)

Normalmente se utiliza una señal señoidal y un circuito IQ o modulador balanceado para obtener las dos componentes X y R

Mira en hp hay un diagrama de bloques de un RLC


----------



## Ehecatl (May 19, 2006)

Existen un par de chips de Analog Devices que te hace el análisis en automático.
Baja las hojas de datos en www.analog.com del AD5933 y el AD5934. De uno de ellos puedes obtener muestras gratuitas.


----------



## peyex (Mar 13, 2010)

como puedo generar ondas triangulares utilizando transistores


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2010)

peyex dijo:


> como puedo generar ondas triangulares utilizando transistores


Mediante 2 fuentes de corriente constante que cargan y descargan un capacitor y estas accionadas por un astable a transistores.


----------



## Palvulito (Mar 26, 2011)

Hola, he hecho un generador de onda triangular unipolar con dos amplificadores operacionales, uno de ellos lo tengo como integrador y al capacitor de este lo descarga un transistor cuando esta en saturacion, lo calcule para que oscilara a 60Hz, para que el , pero hay algo que no me queda claro que es al segundo operacional hay un voltaje de referencia que yo creo que determina la frecuencia por que al momento en que se mueve una reistencia se mueve el ciclo util de la señal cuadrada por le que tambien se mueve la onada triangular, por lo que creo que no funciona a 60Hz, epero que me puedan resolver mi duda.


----------

